# Hario Mini Mill or Porlex/ Porlex mini



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Anyone used both and can tell me if there is enough of a difference to justify double the price?

Hario can be had for £16 delivered whereas the Porlex is £33 and a wait from Japan.

It will just be for a quick and dirty Aeropress at work, eyeballed measurements and water out of an Urn so nothing special. Am I going to be noticing any difference with the Porlex? Whilst it would be nice to slot my grinder into my Aeropress its pretty far down on my list, price and quality are much higher.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Rhino?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Hario and Porlex are pretty much of a muchness - both are ceramic burr grinders. At the moment, Amazon are doing the Hario around £15.00 delivered compared to the Porlex which retails around £30.00. Bit of a no brainer.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Hario and Porlex are pretty much of a muchness - both are ceramic burr grinders. At the moment, Amazon are doing the Hario around £15.00 delivered compared to the Porlex which retails around £30.00. Bit of a no brainer.


These were my thoughts!

Jeebsy - The Rhino is also about £30-35 so I didn't really consider it over the Porlex.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Haven't seen or tried the Rhino but it looks like a Porlex. Has ceramic burrs. Wouldn't think, grind-wise, there is much difference between all three.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

I found that my Hario slim had a much smaller gap to feed beans into the burrs, than Rhino or Porlex, at fine settings it took a fair bit longer to grind. Around a turn out it wasn't an issue.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

With the Hario, there is no danger of the handle coming off, as can happen with the Porlex if you aren't careful. I also think the Hario is slightly easier to clean but as above, in terms of grind I can't tell the difference.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Ordered the Hario, it rarely goes cheaper than £15 according to camlecamelcamel so its a good price!


----------



## willbove (Apr 17, 2015)

Did you find that your mini gains 'clicks' each time you dismantle it, making it hard to find the setting you previously used? Mine used to grind well for espresso at 2 clicks, which soon became 4 and now 5! Wondering if this is peculiar to my grinder?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Where are you counting your clicks from, as tight as you can get it, tangible rub?


----------



## jim3rg (Apr 17, 2015)

Hello folks.

I have a Hario on its way as well as an Aeropress. So I am watching this thread to find out what you all think of it. Would be grateful for your opinion Dylan.

Jim


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Hi Jim,

Have been using it for the past 3 weeks at work, I dont have much to compare it to as the last time I had an aeropress with fresh ground was years ago and it the only hand grinder I have used.

That said, it does the job well and I have had some lively coffee through the past few weeks which is indefinitely better than pre-ground. As said earlier in the thread the hand grinders are all very similar when it comes to brewed, maybe until you get to the likes of the Lido or Hausgrind which are much higher spec


----------



## Lefteye (Dec 30, 2014)

If the hario is like the porlex then it should be fine for aeropress. That's what I use daily. Upto 16g fine to grind takes about 50-60secs any more weight than that to grind and you'll end up with one massive arm from all the effort. I was grinding 27g for a mokka whilst on hols and it took bloody ages!!!


----------



## Boatfip (Apr 1, 2015)

I find the Hario is great for Aeropress - it's a bit too time consuming to grind finer (for an espresso machine etc.)


----------



## jim3rg (Apr 17, 2015)

My Hario arrived last week and I hsave become a slave to the daily grind ?. I have it set to 6 clicks from closed and this seems to be ok for Aeropress so far.

Jim


----------

